# Yeast based Co2 VS Liquid carbon



## maanse (3 Apr 2011)

Hi guys,

As the title says im wondering what is best to use for MY tank. 
Spec:
200l tank 
Medium planted
ferting daily using (james's planted tanks) 'all in one'.
light - medium fish stocking.
Approx 1300l/ph flow with filters (on a good day)
2x 30w t8 (at 6 hours per day)

Im currently using 6l of yeast based co2 in the tank but wonder if i would be better off using something like this http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/ae-...-p-2986.html?zenid=s1prafsfeqh0sa6lfoe2l7d2h1

am i right in thinking the liquid would be better as it would be more stable?


----------



## John Starkey (3 Apr 2011)

Liquid carbon is no substitute for pressurised co2,i use it as an algaecide more than anything else,it will help plant growth but if you can afford it pressurised co2 setup will be cheaper and more cost effective in the long term,
john.


----------



## maanse (3 Apr 2011)

hi john,

Thanks for the reply, unfortunately pressurised is cost prohibitive at the moment, which is why i have gone down the route of yeast based as i thought some was better than none. However i find that it is very unstable and wondered if it was more beneficial to remove the yeast based and swap for liquid carbon.

maybe ill try the liquid carbon as well as....


----------



## nayr88 (3 Apr 2011)

Yeast based has pos and negs just like liquid carbon, although liquid carbon does work well as an algaecide it can also damage certain plants and ive read shrimp aren't to fond of it either.

The problem with yeast is as you say the instability, if you do it properly and have 2 bottles rotating you can get it pretty stable, there's a good sticky on DIY yeast method on this section of the forum. George and Paulo have both had good succes with the method and George even write the original sticky.

Why not try both, get a good routine in place for the yeast and dose liquid to the stated doses, that way best of both and cheap and you not overdosing on the liquid to make up for the lack of co2.

Orrr better yet wait a little while and get a decent DIY pressurised co2 set up started. All in will cost about a oner tops and it's tons better


----------



## maanse (3 Apr 2011)

I am looking into a pressurised set but it will be a future project, im looking at the FE route especially as i work next-door to a company that refills them 

As for dosing yeast based and liquid carbon that sounds like a pretty good idea, ill order some now.


----------

